# Price increase poll



## nabuch (Aug 25, 2000)

Having just had my state decide to charge tax for DTV last month, adding almost $3 to my bill, they will raise it another $3 March 1, but for new subscribers, my package will be $6 more. Like the price of gasoline, when does it become too much. If they would add some channels, at least we'd be getting something. For me the limit is $100 a month for everything, so one more price increase and I'm gone. If they want to raise the price than the HD package should be included, as well. They have ben promising new HD channels since 2004, so where are they? Is there anyone out there that thinks DTV is a great bargain and is willoing to pay whatever they ask?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What DirecTV needs to do is have several more tiers of programming than they have now. The premium tiers don't count as far as I'm concerned. They have started a Family Friendly tier which isn't quite right since they removed the news channels. I guess news isn't family friendly (partially true). I don't include the foreign language ones in this discussion either. 

Right now you have Total Choice with x number of channels, which are most of them. Add Plus and you get ~14 more. That's it, unless you add in the sports pack. What I'm saying is that Total Choice needs to be broken into at least two pieces. For example, if the Family Friendly pack can not have news, and sports can be separate, then make a separate news pack. 

There are many ways that DirecTV could set this up to help DirecTV keep subscribers rather than have them switch to cable. 

Once the price increase takes place and I know exactly what the rates are, I'll be making some adjustments. Cable isn't an option at the moment for me, DirecTV is still a better option from a programming standpoint.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nabuch said:


> . Like the price of gasoline, when does it become too much.


did you really alter any driving you did because of gas prices?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Jul 13, 2002)

I quit running errands into town whenever they occurred to me -- and reduced my gasoline tab 50%.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

This poll seems to be lacking an actual poll.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Ed Campbell said:


> I quit running errands into town whenever they occurred to me -- and reduced my gasoline tab 50%.


wow you must have a ton more errands than me.  There's really nothing I could do to reduce my bill as I dont venture away from my tivo very often


----------



## BarneyTC (Apr 28, 2004)

I want to pay more and get less...
I am just glad that Uncle Rupert allows us to share in his beneficence...


----------



## Rych6896 (Nov 26, 2002)

newsposter said:


> did you really alter any driving you did because of gas prices?


I stopped visiting my mother-in-law.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

Finnstang said:


> This poll seems to be lacking an actual poll.


lol, yes it is.


----------



## ChrisW6ATV (Apr 26, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> What DirecTV needs to do is have several more tiers of programming than they have now.


If they had "true" A La Carte programming selection available, I might still be a subscriber. Instead, I decided in mid-December that I just wasn't getting $85/month worth of value out of it, so I cancelled after five-plus years. If I could pick only HD movie channels plus a few SD channels, and spend about $50 including the Tivo service, I might have stayed, although the mediocre "HD-lite" quality and their intent to add a two-year commitment extension the next time the HR10-250 broke pretty much made my decision easy, unfortunately.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I really don't have a choice. Comcast is just as expensive around here as DirecTV. Right now DirecTV has the HDTiVo so I am going to stick with them and wait until the Comcast TiVo box comes out and reevaluate the situation then.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

I am going to wait for the Verizon Fios service. They will be video ready in September for the Phila, Delaware, and NJ area.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

whsbuss said:


> I am going to wait for the Verizon Fios service. They will be video ready in September for the Phila, Delaware, and NJ area.


I wonder how far outside the big city they will go? Any links to that proposed service?


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Just go to Verizon.com - there's links for the Fios service.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

can the OP please post a poll?  I'm dying to vote!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

whsbuss said:


> I am going to wait for the Verizon Fios service. They will be video ready in September for the Phila, Delaware, and NJ area.


Where do hear that Septmeber would be the roll out?


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> Where do hear that Septmeber would be the roll out?


Can't say. But its definately going to happen. The only issues to be worked out is the local cable franchises with each community. Comcast is putting up a BIG fight.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wonder how their dvr will be? FF compensation is a dealbreaker for me


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

newsposter said:


> wonder how their dvr will be? FF compensation is a dealbreaker for me


Hit the instant reply button once after you FF, or just do a macro in your universal remote. It's not difficult at all.


----------



## mavsman78 (Jan 19, 2006)

I made the switch to FiOS. Got it installed today. I'm in Carrollton, TX. I love it so far!!! I didn't switch just because of the price. Mainly to get HD Locals and Nationals without paying more.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

nabuch said:


> Is there anyone out there that thinks DTV is a great bargain and is willoing to pay whatever they ask?


I did the comparison between DTV & my local cableco (Comcast) last fall before taking the 2 year commitment HDTivo plunge. I just went back and did it again - here's the gist of it:

*Our "viewing needs":*

* We really don't watch that much TV. Two priorities for content:
- College football (out-of-state/region coverage)
- Auto racing (open wheel road racing, sports cars, etc. No interest in NASCAR). This means Speed Channel is a necessity.​
* We prefer HD for what we plan to watch, but are unlikely to watch something just because it's there in HD. There's essentially no auto racing of interest to us in HD, but ESPN & ESPN2 HD are real nice to have during college football season.

* We're not "in love" with Tivo. A DVR which reliably records what I tell it to is essential. As is having 30 sec skip (or something close to the same) - FF may be tolerable for commercials, but not for getting between plays in a football game. Even the last VCR I bought (90s?) had a 30 sec skip feature!

*Pertinent Content Comparison:
*

* DTV: Speed comes with Total Choice. For the college football season we get the ESPN Gameplan package, and if needed to get a game-of-interest, add the Sports Pack to get the regional sports nets. Add the HD Package to get ESPN & ESPN2 HD.

* Comcast: Need to get a digital package. Speed is currently bundled in an extra-cost sports package. Limited regional sports nets. No ESPN2 HD (they do have more local HD channels, but that's not all that important to us). I'm assuming they now carry the complete ESPN Gameplan coverage, but am not positive (pre-digital, they used to only carry a few select games every week).

So, forget cost - Comcast doesn't offer us as much pertinent content as DTV. And less of it in HD.

*Pertinent DVR Feature Comparison:*

Both the HDTivo and (from what I've heard) the Comcast HD-capable DVR would work. Both have 30 sec skip (which needs to be enabled via a code).

If the new DTV HD DVR doesn't have something similar to a 30 sec skip (ala the R15), it would be unnacceptable for our use.

*Cost Comparison:*

* DTV

Total Choice = $45
HD (part year only to get HD ESPNs) = $10

TOTAL = $55

DVR = $6 (usage only - need to buy unit)
Sports pack (only if needed to catch a particular game) = $12

* Comcast

Cheapest digital package = $60
Sports (just to get Speed) = $10
HD (to get any HD at all) = $5

TOTAL = $75

DVR = $10 (lease fee)

So, just looking at programming costs, we'd end up paying ~$20/mo more w/ Comcast, and still not be able to get as extensive coverage of what's important to us (e.g., no ESPN2 HD).

NOTE: Using Comcast's "switch from satellite" offer would essentially even the costs (for a year or two). Also, bundling in the cable modem service might save a couple of bucks (but DSL is pretty cheap here).

Independent of cost, DTV's programming options are better for us (currently, at least).

But, if DTV's new HD DVR doesn't have a 30 sec skip and Comcast's does, that combined with the "switch from satellite" pricing would likely push us back to cable.

That's how things stack up for us, given our priorities...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

mavsman78 said:


> I made the switch to FiOS. Got it installed today. I'm in Carrollton, TX. I love it so far!!! I didn't switch just because of the price. Mainly to get HD Locals and Nationals without paying more.


I'm assuming since you are on this board that you are familiar with tivo. I, and maybe even others, would appreciate any differences on the DVR if you got one  thanks.


----------

